# Jon boat for 3-4 people (suggestions)



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

My buddy at work wants to get a little boat for him and his son (prob his fath-in-law too) to all fish out of. They've used a canoe but finally admit that is NOT very safe...or fun...now that his 14 yr old son is pretty much as big as any full grown adult.

He was looking at 14' jon boats with trolling motors. I'm suggesting he look at larger boats (16-18'). He wants it to be a cheap jon boat that he can pull with his Honda Accord. I think 16' w/ a 5-10 hp motor would work for 3 people to fish occassionally. No jetty fishing obviously, but just go play in clear lake or around some small bays in Dickinson/Tx City area.

What do y'all think?
Is 14' good enough or should he really go with a 16' boat?


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

i have a 16' polar craft with a 48 spl on it. we fish and bowfish 3-4 out of it all the time.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

I've had a 14'x48" john and a 16'x48" john. The 16' will work with 3 fine and 4 but will be crowded. My 14' boat was fine with 2, but three was a crowd.

Also, I don't think a 16' will plane out with a 10hp and 1 person, but I could be wrong. maybe bare hull and one guy, but not with all the normal "stuff" we like to put in boats.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Tell him to look at Carolina Skiffs .... the high sides will help and the weight will be about the same.

He can cusomtize the skiff too with a front / rear deck OR simply a bench across


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

For 3-4 people, nothing smaller than a 16' to fish comfortable, imho.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> Tell him to look at Carolina Skiffs .... the high sides will help and the weight will be about the same.
> 
> He can cusomtize the skiff too with a front / rear deck OR simply a bench across


The Carolina skiffs I have seen have side height very comparable to an average aluminum john, and the published weight of the J16 is about twice of a 16x48 riveted john...


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

My friend has a 14' x 52" jon boat with a 20hp mercury that we fish the rivers and San Luis pass in. Does just fine with three of us. And we're all 200 pounds or more. He's 6'4" 250.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Muddskipper said:


> Tell him to look at Carolina Skiffs .... the high sides will help and the weight will be about the same.
> 
> He can cusomtize the skiff too with a front / rear deck OR simply a bench across


X2


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I have a 17' Carolina skiff (extra wide) with a 35hp Evinrude and a almost new trailer that I will let go real cheap. I am just paying for indoor storage and never use it.


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Get the 17' Carolina,,,fishing 3-200 pounders inj a 14' Jon is a train wreck waiting to happen IMO.

dick


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

X2 lol


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

X2 on at least 16' wide, and at least 56" wide if possible.


----------

